

Intuitive differences: when to agree to disagree - billswift
http://lesswrong.com/lw/19v/intuitive_differences_when_to_agree_to_disagree/#more

======
billswift
Kaj's article's points on intuitive differences, especially his specific
example of unconscious, intuitive theories of modeling, seem to be very
relevant to differences of opinion on how to go about programming. See the
recent debate on Joel Spolsky's "Duct Tape

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=840523>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=848263>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=848677>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=849462>

